
Bash Builtins - eridal
http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/declare1.html
======
a3n
Is my installation behind the times? 'man bash_builtins' doesn't exist on my
system. Instead my bash man page has a 'SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS' section.

Actually the bash man page is so huge, it'd be nice to see it reorganized (as
a _man_ page, not an info page) along the lines of 'man perl', as in index
into other major parts of bash. 'man perl' is an existence proof that you can
make large subjects man-friendly.

~~~
deepnet

      man bash-builtins
    

Ubuntu 10.04 has a hyphen not an underscore <tab> completion is friendly

~~~
eridal
Do you know if there's a man section for keywords?

~~~
deepnet

      help -m :
    
      help -m alias | less

------
audi100quattro
There are also keywords: [https://askubuntu.com/questions/445749/whats-the-
difference-...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/445749/whats-the-difference-
between-shell-builtin-and-shell-keyword)

